# dating a stubby pop bottle



## goaliewb (Apr 26, 2019)

i cant find anywhere online to help with dating my Stubby bottle.
thanks for any help!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2019)

The "progressive box" date code system was introduced in 1953 or 54, so your bottle dates from some year after that which ends in a 9.  Probably 1959, since that one looks a bit too early to be from 1969 to me.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 29, 2019)

Yup..1959


----------

